# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare اقسام الهارد ويير والصيانة لهذه الانواعHardWare/Rapair قسم صيانة النوكيا ( Nokia Hardware Repair Area)  مسارات الشحن و nokia 130 usb

## jazouli89

مسارات الشحن و nokia 130 usb

----------


## mohamed73

جزاك الله كل خير اخي عبد الصمد

----------


## bouhelal

شكرا خونا عبد الصمد

----------


## حسن النادوسي

تسلم الايادي ؟

----------


## amerbasem

جزاك الله خير ياراقي

----------


## chirife

MERCCI   KHOYA

----------


## atif955

الف شكر يا غالى

----------

